
Neuroscientists Reinvent Microphone Based On Mammalian Hearing System  - wglb
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26666/?ref=rss
======
dexen
On a semi-related note: I wonder if that development can be a good basis for
improvement of current noise-canceling headphones. Right now, they don't
perform too well with fast changing sounds -- like background noise of office
etc.

